# Ice Road Truckers Season 2 *season discussion with spoilers*



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Interesting start to the new season. Drew is some piece of work. Tons of great 1-liners in this episode.

Question: How come they don't have the same issues with speed creating wakes under the ice as they did down south?


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah Drew seems to be an idiot but there is probably more to the story than we saw. I still think its' crazy that there are people out there doing this everyday.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I enjoyed the first episode. The new mission of the History/Discovery channel family seems to be aimed at showing you crazy and insane jobs so you feel better about the job you have.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Question: How come they don't have the same issues with speed creating wakes under the ice as they did down south?


Good question. Didn't they mention at some point that the faster speed was only when they were on specific sections? It could be that they revert to a slower speed when they get closer to shore, where the pressure wave may build up more.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jcoulter said:


> Yeah Drew seems to be an idiot but there is probably more to the story than we saw...


I don't know....between what we saw with Drew last season and then this season....I think we can get a pretty good idea what he is like. He seems to be the type of guy that quits/gets fired from every job and it is always somebody else's problem. Forgets his jacket and hat, then tries to give himself a day off when the boss says come back at 1, makes the boss come and find him for work, then quits after a couple of days after all the time/money/effort to get up there.

That wife of his really sounded like she has taken that phone call 100 times already


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> I enjoyed the first episode. The new mission of the History/Discovery channel family seems to be aimed at showing you crazy and insane jobs so you feel better about the job you have.


blame the popularity of "deadliest catch" and the "if one show works, a bunch more like it can, too" mentality at TV channels.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I gave Drew the benefit of the doubt last year. Hugh's trucks were junk so that wasn't his fault. But this year it is so silly of him to take the expense of traveling way up there and then quit before he even started driving. If he had been waiting for three days or so, how much was another day going to hurt him?


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Question: How come they don't have the same issues with speed creating wakes under the ice as they did down south?


I thought they explained that on the show, since you're out over open ocean there is nothing for the wave you create to hit land and "bounce back" causing a rupture. Since Alex mentioned you could feel the wave action under the ice, I'm certain that a truck moving across it would not generate a wave at all as big as that which you could feel occurring naturally.

I got the same feeling about Drew's wife, the guy is a tool. I bet the producers were salivating at him coming back to "kick Hughes @$$" I'm sure they knew he'd add some drama from minute 1. Part of me thinks that maybe the producers had the new employer park him in the garage for a few days just to twist the knife and see how he'd react....oh yeah, they would never do that, this is a reality show I bet they have a hand in him being rehired too. You'd think Drew would remember the power of the editor from season 1 and decide to stay far away from season 2.

Looks like Rick has learned something from "reality star for dummies". The blue mohawk, the "Ice Road Rick" hat and the big man comments. He's going to try to parlay this show into something, but I don't think he has the gray matter to pull it off. Certainly he will never be a Sig Hansen.

I kind of miss the squirrelly little weakling driver with the foul mouth. (I was going to say "with the truck driver mouth", but...) He always cracked me up, looking like a girly man with such vulgarity coming out of his 14yr old looking mouth.

The new bearded guy is interesting, just hearing his emphasis on the wrong syllables is entertaining. comFORTable.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Only one cartoonish truck falling into the water....very disappointing. And no driver screaming for help like in ax men

I knew it was 70 kilometers and not 70mph but i'm glad they confirmed it in discussion. And i guess the difference in training matters since the one guy thought it was still 25 but if you read the manual at the other place, it would tell u 70. 

can anyone clarify how they get this natural gas out of the area? they werent clear on that at all. just said this thing was basically all water then they rebuild 100&#37; of everything every year. 

And why cant you just use boats if this is always water?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

newsposter said:


> Only one cartoonish truck falling into the water....very disappointing. And no driver screaming for help like in ax men
> 
> I knew it was 70 kilometers and not 70mph but i'm glad they confirmed it in discussion. And i guess the difference in training matters since the one guy thought it was still 25 but if you read the manual at the other place, it would tell u 70.
> 
> ...


I had the same questions.

I know on one part they said they rebuild it every year, so I'm guessing when it's water they have no place to put it, and when it's ice obviously they can't do boats 

No CLUE how they get the gas out of there. I'll have to ask my Dad (Worked in the Natural Gas industry for his entire career)

I'm sure however they do it, it will be LNG (Liquid natural gas) maybe with tankers or even w/ trucks on the ice road maybe?

But it sounds like they haven't really starting tapping into it yet.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone know if this will become part of the year around new water road that will be caused by global warming in the next decade?

Regarding the ice...why cant boats ram thru the floating ice in summer?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Some interesting tidbits here: http://www.history.com/minisite.do?...lay_order=3&sub_display_order=9&mini_id=54692


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I seem to remember the narrator stating that the trucks had "reached the beach" when they arrived, are you guys sure the plant is over water? Using trucks may be required if the plant is built over permafrost where a ship would be unable to go even in the "summer" months.

This is from the History Channel site:
"Mallik Gas Hydrate Research Project, which studies the potential of extracting carbon energy from the natural gas hydrates that exist in the permafrost soil north of the Arctic Circle."

I think the plant is over land, and boats can't get there.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

The locals seemed irritated by all the new "rookies" on the scene.

I don't know why they bothered with the old characters at all, they should have just moved to the new Ice Road and used the veterans of that road.

Drew is really useless.

Z


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

zordude said:


> The locals seemed irritated by all the new "rookies" on the scene.
> 
> I don't know why they bothered with the old characters at all, they should have just moved to the new Ice Road and used the veterans of that road.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the feeling I got too. They did include a couple of the locals though... that quebecois sounding guy Eric and the other dude.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

zordude said:


> ...I don't know why they bothered with the old characters at all, they should have just moved to the new Ice Road and used the veterans of that road...Z


I kind of like seeing Alex and Hugh as "maggots" or whatever they called them instead of the bosses. I loved when Alex told the young kid that he had applied for that job in 1977.


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Question: How come they don't have the same issues with speed creating wakes under the ice as they did down south?


I think there is very little chance of a forward "wave" in a river in front of the truck.

In the ocean there is no chance at all of a wave unless you are ending on a shoreline.

From what I could tell, the drilling site on the ocean is not near the shore.
It looks like it is set up every winter and disassembled every winter.


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

zordude said:


> The locals seemed irritated by all the new "rookies" on the scene.
> 
> I don't know why they bothered with the old characters at all, they should have just moved to the new Ice Road and used the veterans of that road.
> 
> ...


I agree. The veteran of the ice road seemed ok. Hope to see more of him.

I think the veterans of this ice road are cross that they do not star in a TV series.


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

ElJay said:


> I gave Drew the benefit of the doubt last year. Hugh's trucks were junk so that wasn't his fault. But this year it is so silly of him to take the expense of traveling way up there and then quit before he even started driving. If he had been waiting for three days or so, how much was another day going to hurt him?


I bet he will be back....

The producers probably see that he is an interesting character (if you like him or not, 
he IS interesting). I would suppose the show producer encouraged him to stay.


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

newsposter said:


> And why cant you just use boats if this is always water?


I think they are only test drilling and using the ice as a platform to drill from.
Therefore the drilling only happens in the winter.

Sounds like (from the show) they build up the test drilling site and tear it down every year.

Boy there is a lot of money in test drilling!


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

toddc said:


> I think there is very little chance of a forward "wave" in a river in front of the truck.
> 
> In the ocean there is no chance at all of a wave unless you are ending on a shoreline.
> 
> ...


I think you're wrong on all 3 counts:

There are waves that can be established by a truck moving across a small body of water, hence the 25 mph speed limit on the southern road. On that stretch of road they are often going from water to land to water to land, the portages. A wave will bounce back and affect the ice, according to the show.

Alex mentioned on the Arctic road that you could feel the wave action under the ice, so there are waves. Whether the wave is generated by a truck or nature, the riskiest spots for damage are at the shoreline. Since once they are on the arctic road they are over water for long distances, I don't think they are as concerned because they do not have the portage shorelines to contend with. This is why they can go much faster. I would bet, but don't know for sure, that they must slow down prior to going back onto land.

I posted this from above off of the History channel website:
"Mallik Gas Hydrate Research Project, which studies the potential of extracting carbon energy from the *natural gas hydrates that exist in the permafrost soil* north of the Arctic Circle."


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the reason they can go faster has more to do with the size of the body of water, and the depth of the ocean under them. (total guess)


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I was surprised when they said the depth of the ocean up there is only 110 feet. I suppose that is part of the shelf that the Deadliest Catch guys refer to when they say they're going to go "up the hill" and set their pots. I think it gets progressively more shallow the more north you go.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I couldn't believe Drew quit after 70 hours. He must sign back up with another carrier.

I was suprised that with the longer water crossings the trucks were running solo as opposed to the small convoys on the southern ice road.


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> I think you're wrong on all 3 counts:
> 
> This is why they can go much faster. I would bet, but don't know for sure, that they must slow down prior to going back onto land.


I might be wrong, but not totally.

Yes it has to do with waves and hitting shoreline,
but they driving on a river and the water is flowing under them.
I agree that they have to slow before the land.
Also the plow people did mention that they had to plow sea ice "hills" from ocean wave action. I think they explained that in Deadliest Catch.
I do remember them mentioning you can feel the waves under the ice in the ocean.
The road does curve quite a bit over the ocean. If you look at the map, it goes north, then east, then south to get back to near land. I would bet that they can go fairly fast until they head back south, barring making the turn. Turning on ice fast or slow, must not be easy.

Also they did mention the drilling camp being set up and struck down every season.

I agree that they are drilling on land, but probably very swampy land, which is why they are
doing it in the winter.


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> I was surprised when they said the depth of the ocean up there is only 110 feet. I suppose that is part of the shelf that the Deadliest Catch guys refer to when they say they're going to go "up the hill" and set their pots. I think it gets progressively more shallow the more north you go.


Deadliest Catch is nowhere near the Beaufort Sea bay, but it is a bay, which typically not deep. Look at a map.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Tukto...F-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS273US275&um=1&sa=N&tab=wl
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tuktoyaktuk


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> I seem to remember the narrator stating that the trucks had "reached the beach" when they arrived, are you guys sure the plant is over water? Using trucks may be required if the plant is built over permafrost where a ship would be unable to go even in the "summer" months.
> 
> This is from the History Channel site:
> "Mallik Gas Hydrate Research Project, which studies the potential of extracting carbon energy from the natural gas hydrates that exist in the permafrost soil north of the Arctic Circle."
> ...


Yeah, but the location that Hugh went to has to be set up each year, so that site might be over water.

Hugh was delivering a building for the people to live in, they said it has to be set up every year.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

toddc said:


> I think they are only test drilling and using the ice as a platform to drill from.
> Therefore the drilling only happens in the winter.
> 
> Sounds like (from the show) they build up the test drilling site and tear it down every year.
> ...


um..i thought they drilled in the middle of oceans like in the gulf etc? So why cant they do that up there?



Joeg180 said:


> I couldn't believe Drew quit after 70 hours. He must sign back up with another carrier.
> 
> I was suprised that with the longer water crossings the trucks were running solo as opposed to the small convoys on the southern ice road.


I think that the isolation is a misdirection. I dont believe for one minute that given what, 1.5 months, there aren't a steady stream of trucks on that road, perhaps 5 mile intervals or something?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow.....I don't think I could have any less respect for Drew after last night's show, although I'm sure it will be less after the next show too...lol

Was Alex really asking Rick to buy him nudie mags? Is that what he meant by men's magazines?


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

pmyers said:


> wow.....I don't think I could have any less respect for Drew after last night's show, although I'm sure it will be less after the next show too...lol
> 
> Was Alex really asking Rick to buy him nudie mags? Is that what he meant by men's magazines?


IMHO, Drew is a loser. 
He is in the credits, so he is in for the season.

Yeah, I think the faithful christian and husband wants some skin magazines.
That is why he joked "what like GQ?"
I can't blame him since he will not see his wife for months.

What was with the box truck on its side? and the guy was suspected of DUI?
I doubt they will, but I hope they have more follow-up on this.

And the comments I made before about the camp being set up every year is TRUE.
They also explained about the hydrates.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm glad to see that the animators from Axemen found other jobs


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

pmyers said:


> wow.....I don't think I could have any less respect for Drew after last night's show, although I'm sure it will be less after the next show too...lol
> 
> Was Alex really asking Rick to buy him nudie mags? Is that what he meant by men's magazines?


I think he might have been joking with Rick just to get him to buy embarassing stuff, like hemrroid cream and skin mags...


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah when the hemorrhoid cream came up, I figured Alex was joking. I assume if he really wanted that, he would've bought it himself.

Drew calls in sick for his second(?) day of work. What a useless guy he is. I think for the first month or so of a job you go into work unless you lost a limb the night before.

Hugh is used to getting old dumpy equipment going, so putting him on firing up the mothballed supersucker was the perfect task.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I believe that Drew's "million miles on the road" must be all the miles he's driven from jobs he's quit or gotten fired from!


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah seriously. Who gives up after less than two days? Although... last night's episode did say that they were "short handed." So I'm wondering if that's because Drew left, or because they didn't have enough qualified people and never intended to put Drew on the road in the first place. I wouldn't hire the guy after watching the first season. That hot-dogging thing he did where he got out of the seat with the truck on cruise control was just about the stupidest thing I've ever seen anybody do.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

toddc said:


> And the comments I made before about the camp being set up every year is TRUE.


rereading the thread, I don't see where anybody said it was FALSE.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh and I forgot about Rick's marvelous showing in this episode: Ripping the oil pan off the truck and then whining, nearly in tears, when the mechanic wasn't going to do some sort of half-assed Frankenstein fix.


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I take back what I said about Drew. He is quite the character. Calling in sick on your second day?? WTH?


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I believe that Drew's "million miles on the road" must be all the miles he's driven from jobs he's quit or gotten fired from!


A million miles for an over the road driver is not that much. It is not unusual for them to drive 100+K miles a year. So that is only 10 years. I could see Drew pulling that off. My brother was a truck driver for a couple of years, he says it is very easy work. Boring but easy. Sounds like Drew's cup of tea.


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

redrouteone said:


> My brother was a truck driver for a couple of years, he says it is very easy work. Boring but easy. Sounds like Drew's cup of tea.


Ask him if he drove over Monument Hill in snow.

Try driving an 18 wheeler in Colorado, Wyoming and Idaho in the winter. I know enough truckers who would say if a person says driving in those conditions/places is easy, they are either a liar or just never done it.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I am glad the animation people are here but they missed out a chance of the truck turning on its side and killing someone or an animal. The drama about where the driver was was really bad...since there was a signal already on the road, it's obvious someone was already there and took him. plus i'm sure you can easily see if someone walked off the road and no one would be that silly to walk off the road



redrouteone said:


> My brother was a truck driver for a couple of years, he says it is very easy work. Boring but easy. .


ez eh? What did he do? My BIL owns his own truck and that's not easy at all. Dealing with buttmunch cars always doing crap etc. Plus he has to haul fine art to museums and getting in and out of some of them isn't a very fun time. Also there are times he has to unload the heavy stuff and you cant use a equipment because its too fragile. Heck i cant imagine driving around NYC is that ez in a truck. So i guess ez is all relative.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

I defy anyone to say how hard it is to drive a truck until you've actually done it. This is what happens when you send an 80,000 lb. truck to back down a residential driveway full of mud: (This has nothing to do with lack of experience either)








Tractor lost traction on the driveway and took the trailer with it, putting me up against the tree. Took a wrecker three hours to get me out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What I found interesting about this show is how involved these drivers get....I guess I assumed that they would just show up with their empty cabs and backup to a pre-loaded and strapped trailer and off they go and just drop off and head back....but these guys have to do pretty much everything by themselves. A lot more involved than I had originally though.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

There was such an emphasis on "Drews driving a 1 ton cube van", I was sure the wreck was going to be his. The fact that it was abandoned, seemed even more Drew-like.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

PeteEMT said:


> There was such an emphasis on "Drews driving a 1 ton cube van", I was sure the wreck was going to be his. The fact that it was abandoned, seemed even more Drew-like.


At first I thought that I had posted this, because it was exactly what I thought.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Well I guess to be fair my brother now works building custom fire trucks, welding, cutting metal, lifting heavy stuff, etc. So that may why he said driving a truck was easy. Thinking back he may have meant physically easy.

Though I can imagine that once you get out on to the open highway it would be relativity easy. Though just like anything else you can easily get into situations where it gets challenging very quickly. 

I see Drew as the guy that just does the easy highway driving, when the weather is clear and the roads good. Avoids the hard assignments and pulls over when the weather gets bad and sleeps though it. I've worked with guys just like him before and there is not much you can do. Except pick up the slack and laugh when the whole thing blows up in there face.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

Cliff Notes for tonights show:
~Rick is still an ass, spent 75% of the show whining and got a piece of crap towards the end to drive. Showed him being very wreckless again
~Drew is still an ass. Got paired up with some guy to drive his truck. Whined about not feeling good, ended up turning the driving over to the other guy.
~Hugh still in the lead
~Big blizzard comes rolling into town, last week they teased someone may possibly get fatally hurt. Everyone was off the road before the storm started. One guy not related to the show gets stuck and had to be dug out.
~Alex still overall loveable guy. 


Tune in next week, maybe someone dies!!!


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

FiftyoneFifty said:


> Cliff Notes for tonights show:
> ~Rick is still an ass, spent 75% of the show whining and got a piece of crap towards the end to drive. *Showed him being very wreckless again*


I'm not in the trucking industry, but when I'm on road trips, I consider every wreckless day to be a success 

Z


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

... SOOOOOOO boring.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love that to the one guy, Yellowknife is "down south"....to almost everybody else, that would be considered the north pole


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

zordude said:


> I'm not in the trucking industry, but when I'm on road trips, I consider every wreckless day to be a success
> 
> Z


_Reckless._
Oops, my bad.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

Drew is comic relief.....


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Jayjoans said:


> ... SOOOOOOO boring.


Yeah, I'm not enjoying it as much as I did last year.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I miss the young guy who took all the oversized loads. I laughed every time he said the word "load" or his stereotypical "eh". I also liked the rookie who had to be sent to the hospital at one point last season. I guess they both stayed on the "southern" roads. Still watching, but nowhere near as good as Deadliest Catch or even Axe Men.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

loved the animation of the tire exploding


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah, I miss the young guys from last season too. They just seemed like nice, hard working guys. Like they'll grow up to someday be Alex (except with probably not nearly as many kids!)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

why cant they make 'cold' air...or just a 200ft long hose etc to make it cold?


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

newsposter said:


> why cant they make 'cold' air...or just a 200ft long hose etc to make it cold?


I'd guess the friction alone heats it, it doesn't have to be much.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Is anyone still watching this dreck? Tune in next week when Alex goes past his turn!  The only interesting thing about the show IS the animation. You can tell Drew is wondering why the hell the camera crew is following him around. "Oh, wow, I got stuck in the ice in a fork lift."


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm off like a dirty shirt.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

"Ice Forklift Driver"

The animators really went all out this week! LOL


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

Boy, tonights ep really made Rick look like a whiner.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Did I hear correctly? Were they hauling big loads tonight? And it seemed like they mentioned once in passing that the ice road was already getting worn from other heavy loads? Maybe I misheard....


----------



## mgk (Oct 23, 2003)

blood clots galore this year first Deadliest Catch now Ice Road Truckers?

Hm suspicious.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

So who else thinks the preview for next week, "Will Alex Survive?", was just a tad over the top? I couldn't help but to LOL at that!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

That type of work and Deadliest Catch would lend themselves to blood clots. People who sit or lay a lot are the ones that get them. Phil routinely spends more than 24 hours in the captain's chair on the boat and truck drivers obvsiously sit all day, every day they are working.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I predict one heck of an animation about blood clots on the next show! 

So have they talked at all about how these guys are getting paid up there? I'm beginning to think they are just pulling a salary or something rather than getting paid for weight/load like down in Yellowknife. They basically just seem like employeed drivers at this point.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I predict one heck of an animation about blood clots on the next show!
> 
> So have they talked at all about how these guys are getting paid up there? I'm beginning to think they are just pulling a salary or something rather than getting paid for weight/load like down in Yellowknife. They basically just seem like employeed drivers at this point.


They must be getting paid by the load because Rick keeps complaining, "No money being made today" as her sits & waits for repairs on his truck.

And no Drew this week? That's a letdown!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

So for the Yellowknife guys:

Drew's mostly hauling crap around town.
Rick is hauling trash and is offended by it.
Hugh is hauling the poop sucker and doesn't seem to care.

That leaves Alex, who given this past episode seems to be the only one that this ice road operator trusts. So I guess that's why Thom Beers and his stupid narration was acting like Alex was on the brink of death or something. This show would be so much better without the hype and repetition. Just do it documentary style instead of "reality show" style. Don't sell a nine or however episode long season when there's four hours at most of content.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

For me, it's hard to really believe the ice would break when it's -50F outside!


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Wow, what a boring season this show is churning out.

If I have to see footage of a truck rolling over the ice from the underwater perspective looking up ONE MORE FREAKIN TIME I'm going to smash something. I think 10 minutes of every ep is that shot over again.

They just don't seem to have a lot of interesting footage this year and everyone being employees of someone else and them following orders is a snooze.

Pretty close to killing this off and I almost always see a season of any show I watch through to the end.

KD


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

kdelande said:


> ...They just don't seem to have a lot of interesting footage this year and everyone being employees of someone else and them following orders is a snooze...KD


I totally agree. It's just not the same when they aren't their own boss.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> For me, it's hard to really believe the ice would break when it's -50F outside!


i guess it's like the chain snapping...too cold and snap! If the ice is too cold for itself..snap! maybe they need to warm it up a bit with blankets 

I know there is no room in that cabin for a stereo, massage chair, tv, dvd player etc..but cant someone toss in a nice chunk of cheese so rick isnt so lonely?

when he went to talk to the safety guy, that was soooo lame. Um usually if you have a problem you talk your boss or maybe even the owner. But the safety officer? What would he say, they didnt give me a gas mask?

sooo..how does all the um....waste...stay unfrozen so it gets loaded/offloaded with that hose? i assume they have to heat it in some manner?

i laughed when that 40ft load was brought to the derrick and he CB'd in that he was coming. Looks pretty umm flat out there and you could probably see him miles away


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, my wife and I got caught up on the latest episode last night.

We were on pins and needles wondering if Alex's hemorrhoids would act up or whether Hugh's s*** truck would make it to the dumping station.

I'll make the bold prediction that there won't be a season 3...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

u forgot about alex almost falling asleep or dying when he was arriving at the stations with his heavy load


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

I also predict the end....
I would not say it was as bad as people say, but it is awful.

I watch it while web surfing


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i wish they used a different camera shot under the ice...are we to believe that every time 'that' truck we are looking at goes across the ice the camera man got under the ice just for that one truck?


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Anybody still watching?


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

2nd week and no Drew.  

I'm sick of Rick and his ****** whining. I found him interesting and somewhat amusing last year, this year -- not so much.

With Alex gone, they could just focus on Hugh solely and I'd be ok. The other truckers who are more locals, Eric and Bear, just don't do anything for me interest wise.

Can't wait for this to wrap up and just fade away.

Ax Men's level of excitement, which isn't saying much, would be better than what IRT is right now.

KD


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

kdelande said:


> 2nd week and no Drew.
> 
> I'm sick of Rick and his ****** whining. I found him interesting and somewhat amusing last year, this year -- not so much.
> 
> ...


I occurred to me when Hugh got the phone call and said, _"They_ want me to go to see Alex in the hospital and he got in the pickup truck, the "they" was the *IRT production crew!* and the truck was one of theirs. So much for any semblance of journalistic integrity.

I'll keep the SP because I like seeing how they move around the tons of stuff, especially the transport of the derrick on two tractors, with one gong backward. 

This show is reminding me of why I can't stand reality TV. That slow-talking narrator/producer is getting on my nerves with trying to invert tension and suspense that isn't there., "Meanwhile 50 miles south in Anut, Rick is driving another mundane run of garbage to the trash dump. Is he still mad?" My next step will be to give Generation Kill a higher priority over IRT...before I delete the SP.

How about those embedded DirecTV/Ice Road Truckers/History Channel/whatever infomercials? Di you know that they all use radios and _cameras?_ 

BTW, didja know why they're up north thsi season? The powers that be at other ice road project banned filming by _anyone_ because they were p*d about the first season hyping the supposed danger. They have a hard enough time recruiting drivers willing to work in -30F cold without having their wives thinking they could fall through the ice at any instant. They really haven't lost a truck or driver in several years


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I watch purely for the animations at this point. I was SO hoping for a polar bear maming somebody animation!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

kdelande said:


> With Alex gone, they could just focus on Hugh solely and I'd be ok. The other truckers who are more locals, Eric and Bear, just don't do anything for me interest wise.


I like Eric and Bear and the one mechanic that rolled his eyes at Rick's mishaps.

Bear, like Homer is always thinking about donuts.

Eric is French Canadian and that's kinda fun to look in on.

The mechanic is good at his job.

All three are interesting characters to watch.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I watch purely for the animations at this point. I was SO hoping for a polar bear maming somebody animation!


My wife and I really enjoyed the exploding drilling site animation that they showed would be a result if the gas burn-off stack didn't make it to the drilling site.

Not that it isn't SOP to have that stack in place before drilling...


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

netringer said:


> So much for any semblance of journalistic integrity.


It's an entertainment program. What's journalistic integrity got to do with it?


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

The only reason I watched this week was to see what happened with Alex. I wanted to see what was going on with him. Otherwise, I ignored the whole episode.


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

It seems they really did the show a disservice by moving from Yellowknife. Less people to watch and get to know. Bear and Eric are not very interesting and Rick, Alex and Hugh aren't interesting enough to carry the show.

That being said, did you know if Rick doesn't like something he will walk away? Right or wrong? Di you know ice can break and a truck can fall through the ice? Did you know it gets ~-40 up there.... sheesh, we've heard that enough.


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Hexerott said:


> It seems they really did the show a disservice by moving from Yellowknife. Less people to watch and get to know. Bear and Eric are not very interesting and Rick, Alex and Hugh aren't interesting enough to carry the show.


Unfortunately they did not have a choice... they were not allowed back on last years road. The diamond mine consortium who owns the road thought that the show portrayed the truck drivers and the road in a negative and dangerous light, with long hours and lax safety, so they prohibited all commercial filming on that road this year.

The first season of a reality-ish show of this type is much more real than anything that follows because it was all filmed before the hype happened. This year they knew they were "stars" and had followers so they became actors at that point and tried to one-up themselves from last year. Unfortunately that leads to a lot of crap that we have seen so far this season.

In short they became a victim of their own fame, and everyone has lost... because this season sucks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

you people arent watching this correctly..you surf TCF while watching any reality show and they are so much better...i couldnt imagine giving 100&#37; of my attention to this show. (and seeing the SAME truck go over that 2 inches of ice each time)

and WHY do these guys drive with their windows down once on the road?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not going to record this crap any longer. Even without giving 100&#37; of your attention to the show and playing it back 35% faster, it's still a boring repeat of the episode before it. I've had enough of that under-ice clip and Thom Beer's breathless super-hyped narration to last me a lifetime. I think they got greedy and tried to fashion too many episodes out of too little content.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

newsposter said:


> and WHY do these guys drive with their windows down once on the road?


In the event they do break through the ice they want to be able to get out of the truck as fast as possible. It's the same reason they don't wear their seatbelts while on the ice.

I realize that due to the size of most of these truckers there is no way they could escape through an open window anyway, but that is the claimed reason.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

Hippster, thanks for that info! I had no idea they weren't allowed back. 

I have a feeling this will be the last season of this show. There is only so many times you can watch someone load a truck and mess with tie downs.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

but i never got an explanation how the 'waste' doesnt freeze up  so i cant stop watching yet


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Hippster said:


> Unfortunately they did not have a choice... they were not allowed back on last years road. The diamond mine consortium who owns the road thought that the show portrayed the truck drivers and the road in a negative and dangerous light, with long hours and lax safety, so they prohibited all commercial filming on that road this year.
> 
> The first season of a reality-ish show of this type is much more real than anything that follows because it was all filmed before the hype happened. This year they knew they were "stars" and had followers so they became actors at that point and tried to one-up themselves from last year. Unfortunately that leads to a lot of crap that we have seen so far this season.
> 
> In short they became a victim of their own fame, and everyone has lost... because this season sucks.


I agree with everything you said.

I've heard that they have a hard enough time getting drivers up there so they probably figured that this would only hurt that and probably drive up the cost of the ones they do have....of course that caused them to loose 4 drivers to the new place.

I'd argue that they'd end up getting more drivers....just like on Deadliest Catch where everybody wants to be a Crabber now.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JMikeD said:


> It's an entertainment program. What's journalistic integrity got to do with it?


Solly. I was sipping the koolaid about it being _a documentary on The History Channell._


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

newsposter said:


> ...i laughed when that 40ft load was brought to the derrick and he CB'd in that he was coming. Looks pretty umm flat out there and you could probably see him miles away


They have to report entering and leaving the ice road because the safety coordinator team keeps track so they can respond if the truck is overdue...which doesn't explain why nobody responded when Alex got lost for 3-4 hours or whatever it was. As I recall only the truck-push guy wondered where he was.

There's a similar reporting service from FAA Flight Service Stations for planes making for example, the Lake Michigan crossing over water, although it's rarely used. YeahIknow, that's also that's why they have (optional) flight plans.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

netringer said:


> They have to report entering and leaving the ice road because the safety coordinator team keeps track so they can respond if the truck is overdue...which doesn't explain why nobody responded when Alex got lost for 3-4 hours or whatever it was. As I recall only the truck-push guy wondered where he was.


He was tuned in to a different radio channel than he was supposed to be on. I'm sure what we didn't see was them telling other truckers to be on the lookout for him.



pmyers said:


> of course that caused them to loose 4 drivers to the new place.


Technically, they only lost two, since Rick and Drew quit before the season was over last year anyway.


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

Hexerott said:


> That being said, did you know if Rick doesn't like something he will walk away? Right or wrong?


Actually, I think if Rick doesn't like something, he'll whine about it forever, and THEN walk away.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

nice to know rick has punched a lot of bosses in the face. What a whiner. and now that the boss is driving him to the DR he gets all pissy. What a total (insert bad word here) 

best part of this series ever

Announcer: "they call this 'sh*t lake" and bleeped him out. 

the animation of the crap filled truck was pretty good too. I was on the edge of my seat wondering what would happen. And dont the idiots know if you are hauling 100K lbs you can only go 25?


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

I felt bad for Alex


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

do u think he has any kind of insurance for this?


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

newsposter said:


> do u think he has any kind of insurance for this?


He's Canadian, he has Universal (Socialist) Insurance :down:


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

That's too bad for him. On the one hand, it is free. On the other, you get what you pay for...


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Can Rick get any more annoying????


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

BeanMeScot said:


> Can Rick get any more annoying????


He's starting to rival Thom Beers on my annoyance scale.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

newsposter said:


> do u think he has any kind of insurance for this?


I was thinking the whole "you may have to give up truck driving" as that's like his life.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

Rick worked himself into a lather about going to the doctor and was sure he needed to fight about it and then the guy just told him to take the van to Inuvik and see the doc. It just took the wind right out of his sails. 

Since it appears the stuff about Alex is over, I will quit watching again.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

oh he still fought plenty about the doctor then...that was too funny. The boss man handle it great saying SOME people need just a bit more attention than others on a daily bassi while others you never even hear a word from


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Man, Rick is all talk.  He goes in talking a big game and then continues to be simply stubborn when told to hitch a ride up as requested. Then just walks out. Hope they fake him out and drive him back south to Yellowknife. 

A little excited about next week:



Spoiler



The Return of Drew!!!!



KD


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

funny how Rick needed to get to the doctor so badly, yet he wasted a couple hours sitting on a bar stool a day before.

and when his boss says "that sounds like a plan" after telling him to simply take the van to see the doc.......and follows it up with "but its Sunday so you wont be able to see him anyway."

so "the parrot" *****es about getting time to see the doctor immediately, yet he blows it off on a day he has time (if the chiro was available on a Saturday), but demands to go on a day when the doc isnt even in.

brilliant.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

He's just a ******


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

newsposter said:


> oh he still fought plenty about the doctor then...that was too funny. The boss man handle it great saying SOME people need just a bit more attention than others on a daily bassi while others you never even hear a word from


Well, he seemed to be stumbling around to try and find something to say against what the guy was saying and he had little luck. Whatever, Rick .


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if they fired rick, does he get paid at all after he's fired?


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

Rick and Drew need to go on CBS' Survivor so they could highlight their brilliance even more.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Drew's return was a big snoozefest. "Hugh & Rick wouldn't do my job!" Hey buddy, you barely even do your job w/o quitting.

The rookie failed his exam. Hugh said, "It's basically an open book test. How hard is that?"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steeler Mike said:


> Drew's return was a big snoozefest. "Hugh & Rick wouldn't do my job!" Hey buddy, you barely even do your job w/o quitting.
> 
> The rookie failed his exam. Hugh said, "It's basically an open book test. How hard is that?"


Drew says that as Hugh is hauling sh*t while teaching a newbie how to start a truck!!!

Hugh even mentioned it was a multiple answer computer test....geesh!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wow drew averted catastrophe!!! where's the gold medal! that was fantastic editing and i was on the edge of my seat during the 10 seconds it took me to get thru the commercials and see he really didnt go in the snow


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Rick drives too fast/rough. Another truck in the shop. Who else wants to see Rick & the mechanic throw down?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

frozen poo must be so fun to thaw out with a torch. 

How can he be breaking this many trucks? I think they gotta be setting him up.

that guy with the sleds that needed a push..what happens if he has to stop along the way


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I used to think that they were editing Rick to look bad but I now believe he really does bring all this stuff on himself.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Oh, so I'm not the only one still watching.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'd still really like to know how the heck these guys are getting paid this year. Do # of trips even matter? Are these guys just getting paid a salary now?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

did we see a graphic yet about loads? if not, then i'm sure it's not by loads since last year they really harped on showing us that data.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

newsposter said:


> did we see a graphic yet about loads? if not, then i'm sure it's not by loads since last year they really harped on showing us that data.


It's often mentioned by the narrator, but no graphic.


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I used to think that they were editing Rick to look bad but I now believe he really does bring all this stuff on himself.


That's what I thought to. When he said something about how expensive a speeding ticket is but....he's gotta blah, blah, blah. Guys like him... just stupid.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

Just when I thought Rick can't get any dumber . . . and then this week's episode. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ok it actually looked like it WAS dangerous out there now. SO hot and water so close to the road. That 100 ton derrick has to be an issue. 

i did hear that 2 guys were neck and neck on the number of loads. Wonder why they stopped the graphic? oh well


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

newsposter said:


> ok it actually looked like it WAS dangerous out there now. SO hot and water so close to the road. That 100 ton derrick has to be an issue.
> 
> i did hear that 2 guys were neck and neck on the number of loads. Wonder why they stopped the graphic? oh well


yeah...that free flowing water was pretty crazy. It looked like the ice was an inch thick near there.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

newsposter said:


> did we see a graphic yet about loads? if not, then i'm sure it's not by loads since last year they really harped on showing us that data.


I tend to think that the drivers don't really give a hoot about how many loads the other drivers pulled. Notice how we never see any of them talking about it? Last year, it seemed like Rick was really the only one who made a stink about pulling more loads than anybody else (which he totally failed to do.)

I think it's just one more thing the producers do to make the show seem more dramatic and exciting than what it really is: A bunch of guys in trucks pulling heavy loads very slowly on ice.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

flatcurve said:


> I tend to think that the drivers don't really give a hoot about how many loads the other drivers pulled. Notice how we never see any of them talking about it? Last year, it seemed like Rick was really the only one who made a stink about pulling more loads than anybody else (which he totally failed to do.)
> 
> I think it's just one more thing the producers do to make the show seem more dramatic and exciting than what it really is: A bunch of guys in trucks pulling heavy loads very slowly on ice.


yup...I agree. I also think that now that they are working for that company, that they are just receiving some type of salary an the # of loads don't mean crap.

I think they did matter the first season as they got paid per load and also by weight, IIRC.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

pmyers said:


> yup...I agree. I also think that now that they are working for that company, that they are just receiving some type of salary an the # of loads don't mean crap.
> 
> I think they did matter the first season as they got paid per load and also by weight, IIRC.


you made me remember something..rick said i dont care what i do...if the truck gets fixed or dont..i thought um HOW will you make money if you sit in the lounge a day while it's fixed?

answer..salary


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

I really hope this is the last season of the show... I only keep watching because they make me think that somebody dies every week. How many times have we heard this: "Two truckers go on the ice, and only one comes back" only to realize that the one that didn't come back either quit or couldn't pass a multiple choice open book test?

Alex's little pulmonary embolism was about as exciting as it got.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

didnt the newbie's 'toughest trip ever' do it for you last week? made it seem like he was a goner


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

haha... seriously, it's like the show that cried wolf. For all we know, somebody might just fall through the ice at the end of the season. At this rate, I'm not inclined to watch it anymore though... I almost didn't watch this week's ep, except I was taping two things last night and didn't want to watch either of them live.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I guess if they hadn't been forced to go north the show would have been more entertaining with last year's personalities/money per load.

Now it's just a drag watching Hugh drag **** back and forth.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

smark said:


> I guess if they hadn't been forced to go north the show would have been more entertaining with last year's personalities/money per load.
> 
> Now it's just a drag watching Hugh drag **** back and forth.


totally agree. I think they will either find a way to get back to Yelloknife or the show won't be back.

"Dash for the cash".....


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

> Warming temperatures are causing overflows all over the ice road, and with water rushing through cracks in the ice, hauling loads just got a lot more dangerous. Jody and Brett take on the challenge of removing the 66-ton derrick from the Langley site. The massive rig will have to be "two-trucked"--one truck will make the entire journey traveling backwards. Although maintenance crews create a detour around the overflow, Jody and Brett still need the help of a pilot car to navigate their double load along its winding turns. Forced to wait for the pilot car to arrive, the truckers sit with 200,000 pounds of dead weight on weakened ice, with freezing ocean water below. Hugh is hauling one of the only standard-sized loads of the day, so while everyone else is stuck driving at 15 mph, the Polar Bear is running full steam ahead.


Yawn.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

I haven't watched in 2 weeks & I think I'm done with it. Any reason to return?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steeler Mike said:


> I haven't watched in 2 weeks & I think I'm done with it. Any reason to return?


Well there is only 1 more left...I've made it this far....I might as well watch the last one. They did show some cool video of these trucks driving over the ice with water a couple of inches deep like they were driving through a flooded street.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

pmyers said:


> Well there is only 1 more left...I've made it this far....I might as well watch the last one. They did show some cool video of these trucks driving over the ice with water a couple of inches deep like they were driving through a flooded street.


Has there been a Drew sighting? His incompetence & Rick's meltdowns have been the only reasons to watch this season.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Steeler Mike said:


> Has there been a Drew sighting? His incompetence & Rick's meltdowns have been the only reasons to watch this season.


No Drew sightings or Alex updates. Plenty of Rick's shenanigans though.


----------



## Steeler Mike (May 5, 2005)

A recap episode? Are you freaking serious? :down:

And what was up with Drew giving Rick a massage???? Creepy!!!


----------



## toddc (Jun 12, 2002)

Steeler Mike said:


> A recap episode? Are you freaking serious? :down:


Totally agree.... the series has sunk to new lows I have never seen in a broadcast series.

You don't have enough content to make a whole season?????? Why bother with it at all.

I seriously hope that they do NOT make any more seasons of this.

How about about just drilling in the arctic like the one from Texas about the roughnecks?


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

As soon as I saw it was a recap episode, I just deleted it. Why suffer through that crap twice?

I still plan on watching the final episode, just to see how they leave it. And if they have another reunion episode, that should be interesting. They usually film those _after_ the show airs.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

There was a little "unaired footage" mind you, very little.

The score card of the Truck damage was amusing.

I bet some nobody is "kicked off the ice forever", though it'd be great if it was Hugh.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

flatcurve said:


> As soon as I saw it was a recap episode, I just deleted it. Why suffer through that crap twice?
> 
> I still plan on watching the final episode, just to see how they leave it. And if they have another reunion episode, that should be interesting. They usually film those _after_ the show airs.


Looking at my DVR schedule for upcoming weeks, the reunion show is coming up the next week after the finale.

KD


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It was pretty funny seeing the massage scene.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

Ah, Rick finally got it. 
Gotta rewind and watch that a few more times....
BTW, whats the RCMP?


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

FiftyoneFifty said:


> BTW, whats the RCMP?


Royal Canadian Mounted Police, aka Mounties.


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

That was AWESOME!!! Best part was the guy talking about Rick. "Maybe I handled it wrong... but it felt good." LMAO


----------



## wooh (Feb 20, 2006)

So for those who couldn't handle anymore, anyone care to share what happened at the end? (I assume somebody died falling through the ice?)


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

wooh said:


> So for those who couldn't handle anymore, anyone care to share what happened at the end? (I assume somebody died falling through the ice?)


Nothing much happened. Hugh "beat" Eric who was the old "king of the northern ice road" by one load. However, I got the feeling that Eric had no idea he was in a "race" and was just there to do his job and make money. They should show who made the most money (as they do on Deadliest Catch) because I think based on tonnage the Polar Bear may have won that crown. Rick finally annoyed his boss enough that he was chased with a giant stick, fired, and threaten with jail if he ever steps foot back on their property.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...just reenforces my theory that these guys were just pulling a salary since they didn't show what they made. 

Also, you can see that that foreman never really hit anything with that stick...they totally added that noise and movement in. In another scene they show the clip and you see the guy "flinch" with the stick and that's it.

I think I'm officially done with this show.....if they even have another season.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

What's weird is it looks like the guy was taking a swing at the camera man, not Rick.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

from what I understand there was a lot of reluctance to even let these guys film up there. I doubt that they'll find another road that would even let them near the ice.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

flatcurve said:


> from what I understand there was a lot of reluctance to even let these guys film up there. I doubt that they'll find another road that would even let them near the ice.


I hadn't heard of any problems with this new place, but the reason they had to leave Yellowknife was because the company who owns the roads banned cameras of any kind to be allowed in the trucks. The reason I heard was that they were afraid it made the job look to dangerous and that they were already short of drivers....

but you can ask any of the Deadliest Catch guys, that they have no shortage of applicants wanting to do their job since the show started airing. If anything, the money would bring up MORE drivers which could allow them to pay them less.


----------

